# Looking for a fight



## Maddog (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello All,

I have a small school with a newbe MMA group. Like to find a school or origination to get together with and spar or fight for practical practice.
No pros here just some good guys with a little mat experience. 

If anyone has any information on a good mma fight organization or has a school and would like to get together then call me at: 410-259-7950 or send a private message or email me at cckenpo@radicus.net

Mike Guercio Westminster MD 410-393-6701


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 14, 2005)

Hope you get some replys on this.  How many in your group and how long have most been practiceing


----------



## muffin_cup_of_death (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi, I just moved to TAneytown, and I am a MMA instructor/practitioner.
I operate out my home, and have one room converted into a training hall. It has high impact puzzle foam mats for sparring, and ground grappling, 2 punching bags, and lots of training equipment: target mitts, wide variety of weapons, bag gloves, grappling gloves,etc. I have no means of transportation, so if interested, you would have to come to me, or have someone bring me to your school, as I do not have much room here, its only fits about 4-5 comfortably in my home training area. 

My core art is JKD, with 2 years BJJ experience, 1 year chinese Kempo exp. ( brown Belt) 3 years Kickboxing, 4 months of Kyokushikai Karate, and some mixes of ninjutsu, kung fu, and Judo. 

Would like to see what we can do, and meet to have a good bout with some experienced fighters. I am more a stand up fighter, but can handle myself pretty well on the ground. anyway, contact me here, or email mikey1721@hotmail.com  or 410 756-1118 Mike Stimmler

hope to hear from you


----------



## Maddog (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for you post,

My school is an AKKI kenpo school. We offer a Wednesday night standup, ground and grapping class and the small group of guys that take the class want to complete. We would like to get together with some other schools to workout..

Mike 
Westminster, MD 410-259-7950


----------



## muffin_cup_of_death (Dec 20, 2005)

SOunds Good, I contacted a few of my senior students, and we are interested in attending. The only prob is that I do not have transportation...shortly after moving in to our house, my vehicle died, so I have no means to get there at the moment. I am going to see if one of the other students will carpool. What time exactly does the class begin? and how long does it last? I visited your website, very interesting. Alot of my students were all part of McDojo Schools before training with me. It was hard trying to break thier old habits. But since I just moved back this month, we have all not competed for about a year. me, I will spar anyone, anytime, and am still in good physical form, for I have kept up training as much as possible since closing my school last Nov. in Gettysburg. Have you ever heard of Dubbs KArate? I had some bad experiences with his organization, and there is alot of bad blood between us. He runs schools in Gettysburg, HAnover, and possibly other locations. The only school I associate with on good terms is Shannon Lanier of Cold Mountain Shorinkan. I will get back to you when and if we can make it this week, otherwise we'll see about next week.

Take Care

Mike Stimmler


----------



## Maddog (Dec 21, 2005)

The Top 13 Signs You've Joined the Wrong Martial Arts School

13  Your dojo's symbol is a bullseye target.

12 First demonstration consists of falling to the floor, curling
into the fetal position, and whimpering pitifully.

11  Frequent pauses while instructor tearfully stops to right his
spilled pocket protector.

10  The "gis" are used hospital gowns, and the "throwing stars"
are just slices of old cheese.

9  The homework is always just to watch a Jackie Chan movie.

8  The techniques are only effective if your attacker is one of
the Three Stooges.

7  Instructor's low fees enhanced by take from one-on-one "pop
quizzes" in dark alleys.

6  Benihana has a restraining order against your instructor.

5  Local muggers gather in the parking lot waiting for class to
end.

4  Current students bark out on cue the phrase "Insurance does 
not exist in this dojo!"

3  You take yourself to the mat 4 out of 5 times simply trying 
to tie your belt on.

2  Sensei's "ancient Chinese secret" required notifying the
neighbors when he moved in.


and the Number 1 Sign You've 
Joined the Wrong Martial Arts School...


1  Did Confucius ever really say he was "going to open up a 
can of whoop-***" on someone?


Cant rember who or where this was posted.

Dont worry about transportation. I live 5 minuites from Taneytown.
The class if you can call it that, is very relaxed and more of a workout, starts at 7pm.  
 I will try to give you a call to set eveything up.
Mike.


----------



## muffin_cup_of_death (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok, I would like to attend your class this coming wednesday, the 28th I believe it is. I will give you a call in the next few days, I have been busy due to family visiting from out of town. So, on Mon. or Tues. I will get in touch with you. I will also see if any of my students would like to go. If I cannot find transportation, you will be willing to pick me and my wife up? If so that would be great. Let me know the best times to get a hold of you if possible.
Take Care.

Mike Stimmler


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 24, 2005)

Here when I looked at the thread title I thought all you needed was to get married. :idunno: 


On a serious note: I hope you get what you are looking for and get some good guys serious about training.


----------



## ace (Dec 29, 2005)

My name is Primo Luciano & I am enveloped in MMA.
I live in Buffalo/West Seneca, NY. I train out of Horizon Martial Arts.
Perhaps if we are close enough we can hook up.
I will post this on Martial Talk as well.
Primo


----------

